

We're switching to Free + Ad-Supported - alexsolo
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2012/04/were-switching-to-free-ad-supported/

======
ben1040
_This is a perfectly cromulent business model_

This gave away the April Fool gag right in the second paragraph, but still had
me laughing. Good work.

------
hechtic
Since everyone on HN uses an Ad Blocker anyway, I'd recommend the Free +
Spyware business model instead.

~~~
jaredsohn
People don't have ad blockers for e-mails, texts, and audio which is where
these ads would appear.

------
ab
Hilarious. I can't wait to see content relevant to my interests in my PD
alerts.

------
ultrasaurus
Finally a bold move that proves we aren't in a bubble.

~~~
eladgil
Totally! If it was a bubble, PagerDuty would be paying _their_ users a monthly
amount to "get big even faster"

------
MattBearman
Unfortunately I missed the fact it was an April fools gag, as I tend to stop
reading anything when I see the phrase "next Facebook or Google"...

------
tomjen3
Great. Now all I will have to do is to put the phone down for 30 seconds.

